# Last Child - LLB



## tonedr (Jun 5, 2014)




----------



## John Reilly (Apr 7, 2018)

Fun tune Dale,done very well!


----------



## tonedr (Jun 5, 2014)

John Reilly said:


> Fun tune Dale,done very well!


thank you!


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Awesome, one of your best. (perhaps because I love the song)


----------



## dale (Oct 9, 2016)

davetcan said:


> Awesome, one of your best. (perhaps because I love the song)


thank you..greatly appreciate you checking it out!


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

Holy hell, you guys are crushing it in these videos!


----------



## dale (Oct 9, 2016)

jbealsmusic said:


> Holy hell, you guys are crushing it in these videos!


greatly appreicate you sharing your time to check this one out...thanks!


----------

